# My wi-fi adapter doesn't recognize



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Attached please find screen shots of my Compaq Presario SR1910NX
I am using Windows XP.Home Edition.

After I install the software no Wireless Network adapter shows up in Network Connections.

In Device Manager a yellow question mark shows up.

















The file-

http://soonics.com/erp/download/150M Mini WiFi Adapter Driver.rar

Install lot of folders on my hard drive as show, but doesn't do anything.

So how do I get it to install properly and work with the usual computer icon on system tray when it is working connected to the internet ?

The wireless utility at bottom system tray doesn't work. It say 802 adapter not detected.

What should I do to make it recognize and work?



Thanks


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

After I install the file link posted on your E-bay site here-
http://soonics.com/erp/download/150M Mini WiFi Adapter Driver.rar.

Plug in the wi-fi adapter.










It says to install from installation cd disk in the attached photo.

They don't give installation disk, so how to install it ?
Only driver to download.

And I don't know what specific location to isntall from ?

So what do I do to get it to work ?

Thanks


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

What is the make/model of the usb wifi adapter?


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

It is no name brand but I assume it is- Ralink 802.11 b/g/n Wireless LAN Adapter since it is the type of driver downloaded.



bassfisher6522 said:


> What is the make/model of the usb wifi adapter?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

No....lol. Since this is a desktop, they don't come with a wireless adapter, only a wired adapter....aka NIC card. Either permanently mounted to the mobo (mother board) or as a separate addon card. Which you use a cable, (RJ45) cat5e ethernet cable to connect to the cable modem/router. Also known as onboard LAN. 

Motherboard Specifications, A8N-LA (Nagami2L) Compaq Presario Media Center SR1910NX Desktop PC | HP® Support


You would need to purchase a wifi dongle (USB wifi adapter) to connect to your router wirelessly. Have you purchased one? If so what is the exact make and model? 
There are few brands out there...Netgear, Belkin, Linksys.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

This is the exact one I got from E-bay-

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111299069120

And unable to get the software/driver to work.

Thanks




bassfisher6522 said:


> No....lol. Since this is a desktop, they don't come with a wireless adapter, only a wired adapter....aka NIC card. Either permanently mounted to the mobo (mother board) or as a separate addon card. Which you use a cable, (RJ45) cat5e ethernet cable to connect to the cable modem/router. Also known as onboard LAN.
> 
> Motherboard Specifications, A8N-LA (Nagami2L) Compaq Presario Media Center SR1910NX Desktop PC | HP® Support
> 
> ...


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have bought wifi dongle (USB wifi adapter) here-

150Mbps 150M Mini USB WiFi Wireless Adapter Network LAN Card 802 11n G B 2 4GHz | eBay


It is strange cause I can't get the driver to work.

On their E-bay page above, the seller posted a link to download it from here-


http://soonics.com/erp/download/150M Mini WiFi Adapter Driver.rar

I suspect it is not the correct driver to make it work ?????

Since I tried everything to get it to dectect the device using the software,
but it cannot,


Thanks



bassfisher6522 said:


> No....lol. Since this is a desktop, they don't come with a wireless adapter, only a wired adapter....aka NIC card. Either permanently mounted to the mobo (mother board) or as a separate addon card. Which you use a cable, (RJ45) cat5e ethernet cable to connect to the cable modem/router. Also known as onboard LAN.
> 
> Motherboard Specifications, A8N-LA (Nagami2L) Compaq Presario Media Center SR1910NX Desktop PC | HP® Support
> 
> ...


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

zhong said:


> Attached please find screen shots of my Compaq Presario SR1910NX
> I am using Windows XP.Home Edition.
> 
> After I install the software no Wireless Network adapter shows up in Network Connections.
> ...


Open the folders and look for one with the file extension .exe it might load drivers automatically after or you might have to point the Found New Hardware Wizard to the right file using Browse.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I clicked to install the setup.exe file, but after install and I reboot PC. The wizard still popup. Thanks



Panther063 said:


> Open the folders and look for one with the file extension .exe it might load drivers automatically after or you might have to point the Found New Hardware Wizard to the right file using Browse.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

You could try the driver direct from the Mediatek site (Ralink USB) USB (RT2870/ RT2770/ RT307X/ RT2070 RT357X/ RT3370/ RT8070/ RT5X7X/ MT7610/ MT7601) - MediaTek


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I try to open the folders but can't locate *.inf file to install.

















Where and what folder it located ?

Thanks





Panther063 said:


> Open the folders and look for one with the file extension .exe it might load drivers automatically after or you might have to point the Found New Hardware Wizard to the right file using Browse.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

zhong said:


> I try to open the folders but can't locate *.inf file to install.
> 
> View attachment 177722
> 
> ...


Try to launch the RaUI.exe file in the folder pictured.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I tried.

The icon appears on system tray here-









It says "IEEE802.11 WLAN Not exist", but I have the wi-fi dongle plugged into usb already on the p.c..

Thanks



Panther063 said:


> Try to launch the RaUI.exe file in the folder pictured.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I found the folder for the usb drivers here after I install it-









When the wizard pop up. I choose thAt location but it won't recognize those
drivers to isntall them. 

Thanks



Panther063 said:


> You could try the driver direct from the Mediatek site (Ralink USB) USB (RT2870/ RT2770/ RT307X/ RT2070 RT357X/ RT3370/ RT8070/ RT5X7X/ MT7610/ MT7601) - MediaTek


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have same problem like here-

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...pter-network-lan-card-802-11n-g-b-787010.html


I am using Compaq Presario sr1910NX desktop computer.
I am using Windows XP.









Device Instance ID is- USB\VID_OBDA&PID_8179\00E04C8188FF shown in
above attachment.


What driver should I download ?

Thanks


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I do not find anything for that id. if it was me I would see about returning it and getting a name brand adapter.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The driver download is also on that page 150Mbps 150M Mini USB WiFi Wireless Adapter Network LAN Card 802 11n G B 2 4GHz | eBay


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes, that was the one I used, which didn't work.


Thanks




joeten said:


> The driver download is also on that page 150Mbps 150M Mini USB WiFi Wireless Adapter Network LAN Card 802 11n G B 2 4GHz | eBay


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I did find


USB\VID_0BDA&PID_8179 drivers for Windows | Magic Driver
which is my hardware id number.

But none of the driver for XP seem to connect to the internet.

The computer icon at bottom system tray try to search "Aquiring network address) but it doesn't connect.

After it says limited or no connectivity with an exclaimation mark on the computer icon on system tray.
.
The signal is strong though.

Are there any version on Realtek website which I can download and try? 
I can't seem to find on Realtek website. 

Thanks



oscer1 said:


> I do not find anything for that id. if it was me I would see about returning it and getting a name brand adapter.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I think the Realtek driver for wi-fi adapter is installed properly with the correct drivers. But can't connect to internet here-










Why is there no addressess for default gateway and DNS server on my p.c. here-










Anybody know what I should do to make it connect to the internet ?

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, please follow the instructions here http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html
and post all the info asked for


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-d0f670b45a

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 11:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8188EU Wireless LAN 802.11n USB 2.0 Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255


joeten said:


> Hi, please follow the instructions here http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html
> and post all the info asked for


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you did not post the Xirrus info


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Please see attachment.









Thanks




joeten said:


> Hi you did not post the Xirrus info


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

So everything should be working ?

It doesn't connect properly.

It says acquiring network address for a long time on computer icon at bottom system tray using Windows XP..

Then it say-

This connection has limited or no connectivity.

So still haven't connected to the internet



zhong said:


> Please see attachment.
> 
> View attachment 178602
> 
> ...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried using channel 11 on the router


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

joeten said:


> Hi have you tried using channel 11 on the router


I have just tried. It still doesn't connect to internet and work. Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you have another wifi dongle you could try


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

NO, but I like to try this

Network Diagnostics Tools -

Network Diagnostics Tools Feature Overview


Will it tell me and help me fix why my wireless network adapter is acquiring network address but not connecting to the internet ?
If so, what are the features I should look for ?


Thanks



joeten said:


> Do you have another wifi dongle you could try


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You can try the network repair tool


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

With my wireless wi-fi adapter which doesn't work I can enter the tcp details like I.P. address, Gateway and DNS addressess manually, it will connect, but I can't get the internet. When I ping the ip address 192.168.1.110 there is zero percent loss. When I ping gateway 192.168.1.1 there is a- Request timed out.

I tried DHCP to auto assign IP and DNS addressess, but it doesn't work.

So what should I do to get internet to work ? 

Thanks


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\User>ping 192.168.1.110

Pinging 192.168.1.110 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.110: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.110: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.110: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.110: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.110:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\User>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you run the network tool


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes here are the results-























The I.P. address for wireless adapter starts with 169.*.*.*

That is unusual-
I thought usually they start with 192.*.*.* when it connects ?

Thanks



joeten said:


> Did you run the network tool


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It's a default, generic IP address.

Means it's not getting a valid IP from the DHCP server.

In the command prompt, you can type "ipconfig /release" to release it to all 0's and then do "ipconfig /renew" to renew it and hopefully get a valid IP.

If that doesn't work, try unplugging your modem for a minute, then plugging it back in. Could also be the sign of a faulty network card or network card driver.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Is Enable IEE 802.1X authentication for wireless ethernet networks suppose to be checked or not ?

When it is checked it doesn't "acquiring network address" on bottom system tray icon. It just has a red X to it.
When unchecked it does show "acquiring network address" on bottom system tray icon, but it doesn't connect.

Only connects if I manually enter the ip address etc. instead of using DHCP.
even it doesn't work the internet.

I did try turning off power in modem and router and turning them back on.
It still same thing, it doesn't work.

Thanks



joeten said:


> It's a default, generic IP address.
> 
> Means it's not getting a valid IP from the DHCP server.
> 
> ...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try the fixit here the second one How to reset TCP/IP by using the NetShell utility


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
looks wrong 
give it a number 

see how here
Changing MAC addresses on Windows 2000 and XP
(do *NOT* do the registry change)
3 Ways to Change a Computer's Mac Address in Windows - wikiHow

then post an ipconfig /all

also can we see device manager again for the network adapter please

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the infomation above those entries

For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD* 

Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

joeten said:


> Try the fixit here the second one How to reset TCP/IP by using the NetShell utility


The 1st link-
I tried the manual fix. But it didn't work.
The second link. I tried to install it. After installation I had to reboot the PC. But after reboot don't know where to open the program and how to use it?

Thanks

Thsnks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It is meant to be an automatic fix it


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Well it didn't fix it.

Thanks



joeten said:


> It is meant to be an automatic fix it


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If you connect to the router using an Ethernet cable, do you have internet access?


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes, can get internet using ethernet cable.
Just using wireless usb adapter I can't get internet.

Thanks




Old Rich said:


> If you connect to the router using an Ethernet cable, do you have internet access?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Please follow the steps in etaf's post #37


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I couldn't get make a new Mac address.










Trying this step-

Under “Property section”, you should see an item called “Network Address” or "Locally Administered Address", click on it.

It not there.

However I did a ipconfig /all

This is what I got-

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : SR1910NX

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-31-47-11-82

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.104

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::217:31ff:fe47:1182%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222

208.67.220.220

192.168.0.1

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%4

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%4

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%4

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : June 7, 2014 4:37:37 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : June 8, 2014 4:37:37 AM



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 11:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8188EU Wireless LAN 802.11n USB 2.0 Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.47.27

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::fdff:ffff:feff:ffff%7

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A9-FE-2F-1B

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.47.27%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Could you find out what is wrong ?

Thanks



etaf said:


> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
> looks wrong
> give it a number
> 
> ...


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Lets try identifying the wireless adapter

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* How to identify hardware in Device Manager *

right click on the device with a yellow!

from the menu choose
*properties*
Click on the Details Tab
Under the Property - drop down 
Select *hardware ids*
Right click and select all
Then right click again and select copy
Copy and paste that information here

You should see a code *similar* to this 

*PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_008A&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34*

please reply with the full code for your device(s)

The portion of the code highlighted in RED is the Vendor ID and the portion highlighted in GREEN is the Device ID. In this example: 

PCI\VEN_*8086*&DEV_*008A*&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34

Vendor ID = *8086 *
Device ID = *008A *

Post back those two numbers make sure we know which is vendor ID and which is device ID

These codes can be looked up at this site PCI Vendor and Device Lists 

As an example the link for that database tells us that;
Vendor ID code *8086 * is for this vendor - *Intel Corporation*
Device ID code *008A * is for this device - *Intel Centrino Wireless-N1030 *


Unknown Device Identifier enables you to identify the yellow question mark labeled Unknown Devices in Device Manager.
Unknown Device Identifier - Freeware Download

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Using wireless usb adapter.

Device ID-










Hadrware ID-










Thanks




etaf said:


> Lets try identifying the wireless adapter
> 
> *------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> * How to identify hardware in Device Manager *
> ...


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Thats the correct hardware
Realtek RTL8188EU Wireless LAN 802.11n USB 2.0 Network Adapter

try
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

ReStart (reboot) the machine.

Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
How to reset TCP/IP by using the NetShell utility
also the link has a Microsoft * Fix it p/color]*, which will do the above for you 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I type the commands and re-booted now.

Now what I should do ?


Thanks





etaf said:


> Thats the correct hardware
> Realtek RTL8188EU Wireless LAN 802.11n USB 2.0 Network Adapter
> 
> try
> ...


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

see if it works - and post another ipconfig /all

how old is the adapter - I still think the Mac address is an issue


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

After I did that.
Same thing happen as before, it doesn't work.

Here is the ipconfig /all


Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : SR1910NX

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-31-47-11-82

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::217:31ff:fe47:1182%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222

208.67.220.220

192.168.0.1

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%4

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%4

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%4

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : June 9, 2014 7:18:26 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : June 10, 2014 7:18:26 AM



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 11:



Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8188EU Wireless LAN 802.11n USB 2.0 Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-01-64

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.100%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%4

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%4

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%4

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled




I bought it new from here-

150Mbps 150M Mini USB WiFi Wireless Adapter Network LAN Card 802 11n G B 2 4GHz | eBay

The wireless adapter model is BY526

Thanks



etaf said:


> see if it works - and post another ipconfig /all
> 
> how old is the adapter - I still think the Mac address is an issue


----------

